# Fisher Speedcast help



## tepete71 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi there,

Can anybody help me ID the plow and gear that is in my only public album, here:

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=562

I'm trying to decide if it is worth investing the time and money to adapt this monster to my F150, I already have the big alternator but need to beef up the front end. This is just for personal use.

If it is too much time and cake for this set-up, I think I'll just sell out and look for something smaller to put on my wrangler. Maybe a swap type deal if I can...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## JohnMeyer (Dec 3, 2009)

If it were mine, I'ld pass on it and find a newer one specific to a F-150. This one looks like a 60's or 70's vintage plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What year is your truck? If it's a 94 or newer, it's technically illegal to put a conventional mount plow on it. And if your truck is after the 94 generation - was it 97? - you won't find push plates anyway.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Looks exactly like the SpeedCast that came new on the 91 3500 work truck.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

You could also convert these speed cast to MM1/2 set ups. Then you could get Minute Mount push plates. 
T.J.


----------



## tepete71 (Jan 5, 2010)

2COR517;945234 said:


> What year is your truck? If it's a 94 or newer, it's technically illegal to put a conventional mount plow on it. And if your truck is after the 94 generation - was it 97? - you won't find push plates anyway.


Truck is an '07 F150. Illegal? Seriously? Even if I have the shop and complete skills to analyze stress members and forge and mill and weld on my own? Hmmm, sounds like good advice anyway, and I listed it locally and on this site. Too bad, this thing is straight as an arrow and made of a ton of US steel to boot. My loss....


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

It will not be illegal if you convert it to a Minute Mount set up. It is not that hard to do.
You can get an idea if you click on my link in my signature.
T.J.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Seriously? How or why would it be illegal? First I've heard of something like this...


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

I would assume its cause the headgear doesn't come off with the plow making it a crash danger all year long. Also they are such a PITA to attach and remove,, the plow prob would stay on all winter.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

first i've heard of this. i'll believe it when i see it in writing i guess. not sure if this is fed or state?


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

It's a federal deal. Forget looking up the law in writing, call a reputable plow shop and tell them you want to put an old Speed Cast on a 1995 truck. They will tell you that they will not mount it.


----------

